# Rooting .629



## reidgober (Jul 8, 2011)

Is there an easy (like one or two clicks) way to root .629? I just got a warranty replacement and so far everything I've seen involving sbfing to .608 or whatever seems pretty risky. I know if you've done it before then it doesn't seem like a big deal, but for me I'd hate to mess something up and be without a working phone. I've tried all the old D3 root options and superoneclick but come up empty handed. Thanks


----------



## moelsen (Apr 17, 2012)

629 is not rootable, at least not now. the only known way is the downgrade method that was just released.


----------



## reidgober (Jul 8, 2011)

Bummer, hopefully someone figures it out, although I would imagine most people just don't upgrade to 629.


----------



## silver6054 (Aug 27, 2011)

reidgober said:


> Bummer, hopefully someone figures it out, although I would imagine most people just don't upgrade to 629.


Well, for those not on .629, installing rootkeeper and then upgrading works fine. Most of the complaints were from people who were on .629, and couldn't root or from those with root who wanted to ROM but didn't have a path to recover if something went wrong

But now they do! The method that you refer to, SBF .608/Unbrick SBF/root/rootkeeper/upgrade works fine and doesn't take very long, so .629 is fine.


----------



## reidgober (Jul 8, 2011)

I was reading this and I'm a little worried about bricking my phone, since there are so many steps and room for error. So to clarify I would use RSDlite to flash the 608 sbf, which would end up bricking my device, but then I turn around and flash the repacked 629 which would unbrick it? Then I'd use superoneclock to root, run rootkeeper after that and backup SU, then do a normally upgrade to 629, and finally restore SU with rootkeeper?


----------



## silver6054 (Aug 27, 2011)

reidgober said:


> I was reading this and I'm a little worried about bricking my phone, since there are so many steps and room for error. So to clarify I would use RSDlite to flash the 608 sbf, which would end up bricking my device, but then I turn around and flash the repacked 629 which would unbrick it? Then I'd use superoneclock to root, run rootkeeper after that and backup SU, then do a normally upgrade to 629, and finally restore SU with rootkeeper?


Yes, any zergrush script will do. The first SBF takes a while (standard sort of time for any SBF!), the second is very quick. You may need to do a factory reset at some stage, but see the main thread for other suggestions.

It's really pretty easy and works.


----------



## reidgober (Jul 8, 2011)

That thread I linked to says to flash the OTA 629 update.zip after doing the two sbf's, but their link goes to the 608 zip, would I need to find the 629 and install it via recovery or could I just run a standard system update on the phone?


----------



## silver6054 (Aug 27, 2011)

reidgober said:


> That thread I linked to says to flash the OTA 629 update.zip after doing the two sbf's, but their link goes to the 608 zip, would I need to find the 629 and install it via recovery or could I just run a standard system update on the phone?


This is just the normal Motorola naming: the number refers to the release to be updated, rather than what it is updated to, so the .608 zip is what you need. It also works fine is you do the system update, both ways have been tested.


----------



## reidgober (Jul 8, 2011)

Okay, I'll give it a shot, thanks for the help.


----------



## reidgober (Jul 8, 2011)

If I want to put everything back to stock for a return I would just have to sbf to 608 run the other sbf that unbricks, and then upgrade the normal way, right? It's a stupid question but I wouldn't have to do that rooting in between the second sbf and the update would I?


----------



## reidgober (Jul 8, 2011)

Apparently it does work. I had an issue with the keys on the physical keyboard not work and the keyboard was starting to come off in the corner. Anyway, they issued me a droid x2 for a replacement, better phone in some ways but the community isn't there. Hopefully that will tide me over until my upgrade in August though.


----------

